# 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!



## Braineater (23. September 2012)

*100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Hallo,
ich schreibe hier da ich mir keinen anderen Ausweg weiß und so vll noch ein paar Leidensgenossen treffe und wir auf das Problem und die absolut unprofessionelle Handhabung von Steam hinweisen. 

Ich habe vor über 8 Wochen Borderlands GOTY im Sale gekauft und den Key bei Steam aktiviert. Zu der Zeit gab es grade ein Borderlands Free Weekend und dummerweiße wurde von Steam anstatt der normalen Version, welche ich gekauft hatte, nur die Free Weekend Version geladen, welche zum einen UNCUT war und zum anderen nur das Hauptspiel ohne Addons beinhaltete. Also habe ich bis zum Ende der Aktion gewartet und wollte das Spiel dann erneut herunterladen. Aber Fehlanzeige, seit diesem Tag ist es mir nichtmehr möglich das Spiel zu installieren. Steam bricht die Serveranfrage jedesmal mit der Nachricht ab das die Server überlastet sind. Seit mehr als 8 Wochen versuche ich nun mehrmals täglich den Download zu starten, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich habe bereits Steam neu installiert, die Download Server gewechselt, es bei verschiedenen Personen auf verschiedenen PCs versucht, meine Virensoftware deaktiviert...eigentlich alles erdenkliche. Ich habe auch bereits mehrere Support Tickets geöffnet, welche zuerst mit Standardantworten abgespeißt wurden und anschließend, ohne das Problem gelöst zu haben, einfach geschlossen wurden.
Im Steam Forum gab es einen elend langen Thread, welcher aber letztendlich auch von einem Steam Mitarbeiter geschlossen wurde. Das Problem ist Steam also bekannt, jedoch wurde nach mehr als 8 Wochen noch nichts unternommen, was ich als eine absolute Frechheit empfinde. Man fühlt sich als ehrlicher Käufer verarscht und im Stich gelassen...

Betrifft das Problem hier im Forum noch jemand? Habt ihr eine Idee wie man Steam dazu bringt das Problem endlich zu lösen? Ich habe bereits überlegt meinen Rechtsschutz einzuschalten, weiß aber nicht ob hier der Aufwand den Wert des Spiels übersteigt, andererseits geht es ja um Prinzip. Steam ist ein Dienstleister, welcher seinen Dienst bei mir nicht erfüllen kann, obwohl ich dafür gezahlt habe...
Das Steam ja anscheinend schön alles unter den Teppich kehren will versuche ich mal mit dieser News mir ein Gehör zu verschaffen.


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

sry für die unqualifizierte frage: was bedeuted eigentlich goty? ^^


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> sry für die unqualifizierte frage: was bedeuted eigentlich goty? ^^



Goty steht für "Game of the Year" Edition.


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

oO wieviele goty's gibts denn dann? denn das les ich doch dauernd bei irgendwelchen games ><


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Noch ne dumme Frage: Hast du diese FreeWeekend-Version denn von deinem Rechner gelöscht? Auch die Borderlands-Dateien, die du unter "Eigene Datein\My Games\Borderlands" findest?


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Bei der GotY werden alle DLCs mit rein gepackt. Das gibt's bei vielen Games.


----------



## Braineater (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Noch ne dumme Frage: Hast du diese FreeWeekend-Version denn von deinem Rechner gelöscht? Auch die Borderlands-Dateien, die du unter "Eigene Datein\My Games\Borderlands" findest?


 
Ja habe ich. Wie gesagt ich habe es auch auf verschiedenen PCs bei verschiedenen Leuten Versucht und auch mit ner ganz neu installierten Steam version. Im Steam Forum gab es noch hunderte andere mit dem Problem.


----------



## Combi (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

tja das ist steam,null support und cheatschutz gleich null....
hatte video,nickname und profil von nem megacheater...war denen egal,wenn der was macht,wird vac es erkennen..omg..vac erkennt mal gar nix...
genauso ist der support...game verkauft,kohle im sack,das wars.....der rest is denen egal..

aber muss sagen,borderlands 2 is ma richtig geil.
ok,grafik gewöhnungsbedürftig,aber das gameplay is der hammer..
hat suchtfaktor.....
will immer nur 1-2 std zocken...bumms...6std her....^^


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei der GotY werden alle DLCs mit rein gepackt. Das gibt's bei vielen Games.


 aha, also früher hieß das gold edition oder so ^^ game of the year is für mich eher ne art auszeichnung der fachpresse und sollte pro jahr nur einem spiel gegeben werden  aber egal. thx4info


----------



## Pokerclock (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Thema in das Unterforum für Action-Spiele verschoben. So wie der Startpost geschrieben ist, entspricht jener nicht den User-News-Kriterien.

Bei Bedarf verschiebe ich es in das Steam-Unterforum. Je nachdem, was dir lieber ist.


----------



## Braineater (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Steam Unterforum passt wohl besser


----------



## Pokerclock (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Verschoben.


----------



## TempestX1 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*



Braineater schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Steam also bekannt, jedoch wurde nach mehr als 8 Wochen noch nichts unternommen


Steam ist das Problem bekannt aber es wird nichts unternommen? Wie soll ein Programm bitte selbst Probleme korrigieren. Wenn dann machen das die Hersteller. 



> Habt ihr eine Idee wie man Steam dazu bringt das Problem endlich zu lösen? Ich habe bereits überlegt meinen Rechtsschutz einzuschalten


Du willst also gegen ein Programm klagen statt gegen eine Firma 



> Steam ist ein Dienstleister, welcher seinen Dienst bei mir nicht erfüllen kann, obwohl ich dafür gezahlt habe...


Steam ist ein Programm kein Dienstleister.



> Das Steam ja anscheinend schön alles unter den Teppich kehren will versuche ich mal mit dieser News mir ein Gehör zu verschaffen.


Das pöse pöse Programm. Schreist du auch deine Software an wenn deine PC Grafikkarte abraucht?


----------



## Braineater (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Hast du einen Clown Gefrühstückt?


----------



## TempestX1 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Die Firma heißt Valve und nicht Steam. Das sollte man eigentlich schon wissen.

Hatten deine Freunde alle Windoof 7?
Wie wäre es wenn du mal Steam zu machst (komplett schließen, also Rechtsklick auf das Steam Logo, dann auf Beenden) und dann Rechtsklick auf das Steam Start-Icon machst und dann auswählst "Als Administrator ausführen". Das hatte mir jedenfalls beim gleichen Problem mit Tomb Raider: Anniversary geholfen, da kam auch immer der Fehler das die Server zur Zeit überlastet seien.
Wenn es runtergeladen hat/installiert dann wieder Steam beenden und ganz normal (ohne Adminrechte) starten.


----------



## Braineater (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Ich kann jedes Spiel aus meiner Liste ohne Probleme runterladen, nur Borderlands geht nicht. Das mit den Adminrechten hab ich schon versucht, das bringt nichts.
Und das es an Windows 7 liegt denke ich nicht


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Ich hatte mir Borderlands Goty damals auch vor 8 Wochen gekauft, aber dieses ging nach 1 Tag wunderbar (Die CD-Keys für die DLC's waren alle, deswegen musste man warten bis Gearbox neue rausgerückt hat). Aber bei mir leuft es wunderbar.

In solchen Fellen immer an den Steam Support wenden, im Forum kann einen zu 99% nur von der Comunity geholfen werden, die in solchen fall nix machen kann.


----------



## Shona (23. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*



Combi schrieb:


> tja das ist steam,null support und cheatschutz gleich null....
> hatte video,nickname und profil von nem megacheater...war denen egal,wenn der was macht,wird vac es erkennen..omg..vac erkennt mal gar nix...
> genauso ist der support...game verkauft,kohle im sack,das wars.....der rest is denen egal..


Anscheinend hast du Steam noch nicht so lange den sonst wüsstest du das Steam/Valve noch nie Cheater über den Support angenommen hat...Steht sogar irgendwo auf der Support Seite sowie in deren Forum. Wenn dir da nicht passt schreibe an GabeN[at]valvesoftware[dot]com oder hier Email Valve


Auch der Support ist super, wenn man in einer normalen Sprache spricht und gleich beim erstellen des Tickets die Verification für den eigenen Account dran hängt (Rechnug + Bild vom Key mit Ticketnummer eines Spiels das auf dem Account registriert ist)

Dann sollte man beachten das Steam/Valve eigentlich keinen Third-Party Support gibt und sie somit auch nicht darauf reagieren müssen. Warum auch wen man ein Problem mit einem nicht Valve Spiel hat geht man auch zu dem Publisher von dem es ist 

Des weiteren ist der der deutche Support unterbestezt ist und es mal länger dauern kann, das steht sogar auf der Support Seite


> Hohes Ticketvolumen
> Zur Zeit erreicht uns eine große Menge an Support  Tickets. Um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr Ticket möglichst schnell und  effizient beantwortet werden kann, fügen Sie bitte sämtliche relevanten  Informationen ein, wie z.B. Kaufnachweise, msinfo Berichte und Screenshotszu  Ihrem Problem.  Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir keinen Support für Titel  von Drittanbietern geben können. Kontaktieren Sie in diesem Fall den  entsprechenden Support um weitere Hilfe zu erhalten.


----------



## Braineater (24. September 2012)

*AW: 100te vll auch 1000te Spieler können Borderlands GOTY nicht downloaden/installieren und Steam unternimmt nichts!*

Ich hab ja kein Problem mit dem Spiel an sich, sondern Steam kann mir die Daten für das Spiel nicht liefern. Ich habe meinen Key erfolgreich aktiviert, also ist es nun an Steam mir das zu geben was ich auf der Plattfomr aktiviert habe.


----------

